# New Hyatt owner -- II availability?



## IslandTime (Jul 31, 2011)

We're new Hyatt owners, just closed a little over a week ago so we are not yet in the Hyatt system or the II system.  Looking at the closing papers, it shows we're getting 1400 points in II that will expire in July 2012.  That was a nice surprise.  We're pretty flexible about dates (January through June next year) and locations as long as we can find decent airfare from Florida.  My preference would be a beach location in the Bahamas, Caribbean, Mexico or California (non-beach), but would be pretty much open to considering other nice resort areas in the US as well.  Everything I'm reading about II says to book as far in advance as possible, so my question is will we be able to find something good with just a few months' notice or am I dreaming?  Once we're in the Hyatt system, will we also be active in II as well or will that take longer?  Thanks for any insight you can give.  I can't wait until I'm able to log in and look for myself!


----------



## heathpack (Aug 1, 2011)

IslandTime said:


> We're new Hyatt owners, just closed a little over a week ago so we are not yet in the Hyatt system or the II system.  Looking at the closing papers, it shows we're getting 1400 points in II that will expire in July 2012.  That was a nice surprise.  We're pretty flexible about dates (January through June next year) and locations as long as we can find decent airfare from Florida.  My preference would be a beach location in the Bahamas, Caribbean, Mexico or California (non-beach), but would be pretty much open to considering other nice resort areas in the US as well.  Everything I'm reading about II says to book as far in advance as possible, so my question is will we be able to find something good with just a few months' notice or am I dreaming?  Once we're in the Hyatt system, will we also be active in II as well or will that take longer?  Thanks for any insight you can give.  I can't wait until I'm able to log in and look for myself!



You will find something good.  Any of the Royal Resorts in Mexico or the Westin Lagunamar have good availability.  The Royals seem to pop up randomly, just keep looking and you will get something good.  The Westin Lagunamar tends to deposit large blocks of weeks.  Join TUG as a member (if you haven't already) and watch the sightings board to learn of these deposits.

Sorry I do not watch the Caribbean deposits so can't tell you much about that locale.

If Palm Springs appeals, you can usually pick up something nice.  Also the Welk Resorts get great ratings in TUG reviews, they are in Escondido about 40 min from San Diego.  Close to the Wild Animal Park.  There is also decent availability at Riverpointe (or something like that) in Napa.  Actual units are not much to write home about (they are mobile homes), but heck it's Napa.  You might be able to pick up a Four Seasons Aviara studio if you enter a wide range of dates.  Winter Newport Coast weeks are not rare, there was recently a ton in II, but the supply has been slowly shrinking.  San Diego and San Francisco are less likely.

H


----------



## IslandTime (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you for your reply.  Still nothing from Hyatt, but I'll call them later this week to find out if they have us in their system yet.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 22, 2011)

IslandTime said:


> Thank you for your reply.  Still nothing from Hyatt, but I'll call them later this week to find out if they have us in their system yet.



FYI Hyatt has up to 30 day to get you into the Hyatt system.

You will really enjoy the hyatt system


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 22, 2011)

I bought a Hyatt resale a short time ago and it took about 6 weeks after closing, but as soon as it happened, the II membership was automatic.  I didn't have to do anything.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 9, 2011)

We closed on 7/22 -- seven weeks ago and we're STILL not in the Hyatt system.  We were busy the last few weeks (vacation in Key West, football season, etc.) so I didn't call them until two days ago to ask about it.  I kept thinking I'd get something in the mail soon.  I'm supposed to hear something back from them today.  The lady I spoke with on the phone Wednesday said she's seen it take as long as two months and we're coming up on that.


----------



## jont (Sep 9, 2011)

I would try for the Marriotts in Aruba, St Thomas or St Kitts. I also see avability in Cancun at the Westin Lagunamar.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 9, 2011)

IslandTime said:


> We closed on 7/22 -- seven weeks ago and we're STILL not in the Hyatt system.  We were busy the last few weeks (vacation in Key West, football season, etc.) so I didn't call them until two days ago to ask about it.  I kept thinking I'd get something in the mail soon.  I'm supposed to hear something back from them today.  The lady I spoke with on the phone Wednesday said she's seen it take as long as two months and we're coming up on that.



7 weeks ago you closed?   Do you have a copy of the deed?

When does the deed show you actually closed?

Maybe the person from the title company did not send it to Hyatt?



It does not sound like Hyatt to hold it that long 7 weeks.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 9, 2011)

WHOOPS, just reread your original post- everyting I say below is irrelevant!  Disregard.

BTW, you do know that those points only "expire" in the Hyatt system in July 2012 (assuming you have a July week), but even then they can be used another 6 months in Hyatt to use them.

In Interval, they will be good for 2 years from the day you deposit them and your last date to deposit them is 4 months prior to the check in day of your deeded week. 

So if your deeded week starts say July 1, you can:
1.  Use the points in an unrestricted way in the Hyatt system up until July 1, 2012
2.  Use the points in a limited way (reservations 60 days or less out) in the Hyat system until Jan 1, 2013.
3.  Deposit the points in II by March 1, 2012 and have until March 1, 2013 to use them.

I totally understand your wanting to get your points in the system after so long.  But just so you know you still have PLENTY of time to make excellent use of your points.

H


----------



## suzannesimon (Sep 9, 2011)

heathpack said:


> WHOOPS, just reread your original post- everyting I say below is irrelevant!  Disregard.
> 
> BTW, you do know that those points only "expire" in the Hyatt system in July 2012 (assuming you have a July week), but even then they can be used another 6 months in Hyatt to use them.
> 
> ...



I just looked at my paperwork on my purchase of a resale at Sunset Harbor.  It passed ROFR on March 30, 2011 and settled within a week.  Both the settlement agent and I started emailing and calling Hyatt 4 weeks later and I finally was in the Hyatt system on July 1, 2011, so it took 3 months from ROFR.  I was passed around to about 2-3 different people who kept changing jobs at Hyatt and I think the one who finally accomplished it was Annette Perry:  aperry@hyattvoi.com.  It was fine because no one else can take your week between 6-12 months before the start date if you are going to use your own week.


----------



## bdh (Sep 9, 2011)

IslandTime said:


> We closed on 7/22 -- seven weeks ago and we're STILL not in the Hyatt system.



The timeline for a typical transaction process can be found here:

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/ResaleTimeline.pdf\

All it takes is for one person in the chain to "underperform" and the timeframe gets extended.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 12, 2011)

Carmel85 said:


> 7 weeks ago you closed?   Do you have a copy of the deed?
> 
> When does the deed show you actually closed?
> 
> ...



Yes, we have a copy of the deed and I'll check the date on it when I get home from work this afternoon.  I know we closed on 7/22 and the title company emailed us that afternoon to confirm the closing had taken place.  We received the copy of the deed in the mail a couple weeks later.

Is it like Hyatt not to return phone calls?  I called last Wednesday and was told I should hear something back by last Friday, but no one has called me yet.  I'll call them again this afternoon if I can get home before 5:00.

Suzanne, thank you for that email address.  If I can't get someone on the phone today who can tell me something, I'll try emailing her tomorrow.

I appreciate all the replies.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 12, 2011)

The deed does show we closed on July 22 and it was recorded on July 26.  I called the 800# again this afternoon and actually spoke to the same person I talked to last week.  She still hadn't received a reply to the email she sent on my behalf last week, so she gave me the phone number for Annette Perry.  I called, but had to leave her a voicemail.  Hopefully, I'll hear some good news tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 12, 2011)

IslandTime said:


> The deed does show we closed on July 22 and it was recorded on July 26.  I called the 800# again this afternoon and actually spoke to the same person I talked to last week.  She still hadn't received a reply to the email she sent on my behalf last week, so she gave me the phone number for Annette Perry.  I called, but had to leave her a voicemail.  Hopefully, I'll hear some good news tomorrow or the next day.



Who ever closed this timeshare for you is to blame not Hyatt or Ms.Perry.

Your closing company should have sent a check to Hyatt for $500 was that done?  If so when? 

Did you get a copy of the reciept for the mail(send to Hyatt) and the check from the title company that closed the deal for you?


This all needs to get sent to Haytt. Not I closed the deal back in July because it still cost $500 payable to Hyatt after the deed has been recorded.

Was the check certified to Haytt?

Good luck do some checking with you closing company there is a little problem here and Im sure you closing company had something to do with it.

Who was your closing compnay?


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 13, 2011)

Carmel85 said:


> Who ever closed this timeshare for you is to blame not Hyatt or Ms.Perry.
> 
> Your closing company should have sent a check to Hyatt for $500 was that done?  If so when?
> 
> ...



Thank you for your suggestions, but I think you're misunderstanding something.  I am certainly not trying to blame anyone for anything; I'm simply sharing my experience.  

First American Title closed for us and the sellers paid the $500 transfer fee, so that amount was taken from the proceeds of the sale and it was clearly marked as such on the closing paperwork.

I'm sure I'll hear back from Annette Perry soon.  I followed up with an email to her this morning to give her additional information.  If she tells me Hyatt didn't get something they need from the title company, you bet I'll follow up with them at that time.  

We're very excited about our Hyatt purchase and we're looking forward to enjoying it for many years.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 13, 2011)

Just for the heck of it, I went ahead and emailed the title company at 8:25 this morning and I have already received a reply.  The $500 check was dated and sent to the Hyatt on July 22, but the Hyatt didn't cash it until 8/29.  Since they did cash it two weeks ago, I'm hopeful they're working on getting us in the system.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 13, 2011)

*Finally in the Hyatt system!*

I'm happy to report that I got a call early this afternoon from a very helpful man at Hyatt.  Annette Perry asked him to call me and let me know that we're now set up in the system.  I don't have an II account number yet, but he said I should within the next week or two.  

Thank you again, Suzanne. It just seemed I needed to get in touch with the right person.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome, glad things are moving forward!


----------

